

Visualizing Math - jonnybgood
http://visualizingmath.tumblr.com

======
marcolinux
Wow! The author is very committed. What a passion! The posts date back to
2013[0]. Definitely go to my visit-daily bookmark folder.
[0][http://visualizingmath.tumblr.com/archive/2013/6](http://visualizingmath.tumblr.com/archive/2013/6)

------
kkl
What a nifty blog. I find visualizations incredibly useful when developing a
deeper understanding of some mathematical concept so I am certainly
bookmarking this. Another blog I find useful in this regard is Better
Explained[1].

[1] [http://betterexplained.com/](http://betterexplained.com/)

------
edc117
These are amazing. I honestly think math would be less difficult for people to
learn if they could visualize things better, see how functions look across
inputs, remove some of the abstraction.

------
mrcactu5
why do math posts not get any comments on here? certainly not the attention
they should be getting

